# Our Kickstarter, goddamnit



## The Cack (Oct 16, 2012)

It beats spanging.

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/320150710/east-cack-busks-the-world


----------



## bryanpaul (Oct 16, 2012)

ambitious!....................... good luck to y'all


----------



## The Cack (Oct 17, 2012)

has anyone here done anything like this? Kickstarter, that is. Need press, ya'll........


----------



## freeranger (Oct 17, 2012)

i think 'marketing' is the eternal question of making money on the internet. there's so many damn voices, getting yours through takes a lot.

guess you could try using youtube videos of yourselves linking to your kickstarter page and getting your friends to facebook you. encourage them to share your posts and such. everything ive ever read takes a lot of time in front of the screen and constantly pushing.

wish i had more firsthand knowledge of this stuff to help ya.


----------



## The Cack (Oct 22, 2012)

either that, or just casually repost to StP's forum in hopes that a trustafarian will donate large sums after they see it in "NEW/OLD" posts...


----------



## The Cack (Nov 3, 2012)

We gots 40% funded!!!! Holy shit, jump on the crack wagon!


----------



## The Cack (Nov 13, 2012)

Fuckin' a 50% funded. Tell your friends, enemies, and donate you fucks!


----------



## katiehabits (Nov 13, 2012)

I've never seen that website before. It's a cool idea. Best of luck!


----------



## The Cack (Nov 15, 2012)

katiehabits said:


> I've never seen that website before. It's a cool idea. Best of luck!


 Thanks!

Indiegogo is another one, but Kickstarter's got the name, maaaaannn. Greetings from San Luis Obispo!


----------

